# gélule, comprimé, pilule, pastille, capsule, etc.



## danielc

Ma femme aime acheter cette sorte de comprimé pour nos enfants, qui contiennent des vitamines supplémentaires et de l'huile de foie de morue, dans sa langue appelés l'équivalent de  _tablettes_ ou _coussin.
_
Questions
-Je vois que nous utilisons _gélule_ en français. Parlons-nous de _gélule, comprimé, tablette, pilule _ou _coussin _pour l'image ci-dessous?_.

-_comment distinguer entre tous ces termes?

nycoplus smartkidz bilder - Google-søk


----------



## SergueiL

Si ça s'avale avec un peu d'eau, cela ressemble à un comprimé dragéifié.
Mais si cela se suce cela pourrait être une pastille.


----------



## Lly4n4

Pour moi aussi, c'est un comprimé. Une gélule ça serait uniquement une enveloppe en deux parties qui contient une poudre (Gélule — Wikipédia).

Si ça se suce et que c'est plutôt dur, comme un Dragibus ou plus solide, une pastille.
Si c'est à faire fondre (dans de l'eau ou dans sa bouche), je garde "comprimé". A part si c'est tout petit, comme pour l'homéopathie (des billes de la taille de celles des cartouches d'encre), et ce serait alors des "granules".

"tablette" serait un groupe de médicament stockés dans la feuille de plastique à compartiments.

Jamais entendu "coussin" pour des médicaments.


----------



## danielc

Ces comprimés sont mangés, mais sont mous.  Ni _sucer_ ni _fondre_ ne convient.


----------



## Lly4n4

S'ils sont directement avalés, alors vu leur forme il s'agit de comprimés.


----------



## Maître Capello

Ce ne sont ni des *gélules* (dans une coque vernissée), ni des *comprimés* (poudre agglomérée). J'appellerais ça des *pilules*, voire des *pastilles*, encore qu'en principe des pastilles se sucent ou se laissent fondre…



Lly4n4 said:


> "tablette" serait un groupe de médicament stockés dans la feuille de plastique à compartiments.
> 
> Jamais entendu "coussin" pour des médicaments.


 Pareil.


----------



## pontusveteris

Bonjour,
Quand on utilise le terme pilule, ça veut obligatoirement dire qu'il s'agit de la pilule contraceptive ou on peut prendre des pilules pour n'importe quelle maladie?


----------



## Maître Capello

Si on utilise l'article défini singulier (_*la* pilule_), il est généralement question de contraception. Dans les autres cas, il s'agit a priori d'un médicament.


----------



## quethibum

Lly4n4 said:


> Pour moi aussi, c'est un comprimé. Une gélule ça serait uniquement une enveloppe en deux parties qui contient une poudre (Gélule — Wikipédia).






Et comment appele-t-on ce qu'on voit sur la photo (car il n'y a pas de la poudre à l'intérieur) ?

J'aurais un autre terme à ajouter a la liste du titre : *cachet* ! (est-ce tous les termes de la liste -gélule, pilule, pastille, etc- peuvent être aussi appelés "cachet" ?


----------



## k@t

Ça s’appelle des *capsules*.


> A côté des gélules à enveloppes dures on trouve aussi des capsules molles très appréciées pour absorber certaines huiles ou semi-liquides constituant certains compléments alimentaires.
> En savoir plus sur les gélules



et c'est à mon avis ce à quoi faisait allusion danielc :


danielc said:


> Ces comprimés sont mangés, mais sont mous.


(Rougi par moi.)


----------



## quethibum

Merci k@t, j'imagine alors que les sites qui employent le terme "gélule" pour ces comprimés ont mis une mauvaise traduction (j'avoue que moi, spontanément, j'aurais pensé que gélule était quelque chose d'un peu gélatineux et plutôt transparent, comme le gel), je vois en effet qu'il s'agit pour la plupart de sites marchands chinois ou américains -mal- traduits en français.


----------



## k@t

quethibum said:


> Merci k@t


Je t'en prie ! 



quethibum said:


> j'imagine alors que les sites qui employent le terme "gélule" pour ces comprimés ont mis une mauvaise traduction


En fait, en partant du principe que cet article de Wikipédia est correct, _capsule _semble être le terme le plus générique.
Cependant, sans qualificatif et par défaut, _capsule _désignerait les petites choses molles de la photo, puisqu’on a :

1- quand la capsule a une enveloppe dure, c’est une _gélule_.

2- quand la capsule a une enveloppe molle, c’est par défaut une _capsule _(puisque si elle avait une enveloppe dure, il faudrait l’appeler _gélule_).

On peut aussi trouver _gélule + souple_ :


> soit sous forme de gélules souples
> Huile de foie de morue — Wikipédia



Bon, de fait, sur les boîtes, les « trucs » mous sont plutôt désignés par _capsules _(tout court, sans précision) plus que par _gélules_ (ce serait impropre) ou _gélules molles _(ce serait long ! ). Par exemple, ici, là ou encore là.


----------



## Nanon

quethibum said:


> J'aurais un autre terme à ajouter à la liste du titre : *cachet* !


À propos du cachet, j'aurais envie de dire que c'est plutôt un terme de la langue courante : _prendre un cachet d'aspirine, être blanc comme un cachet d'aspirine, être bourré de cachets_, voire _bourré de cachetons_...
Mais d'après Vulgaris médical (pour ce que ça vaut), le cachet est obsolète en tant que forme galénique. Il a été remplacé par les comprimés, gélules et capsules. Pour l'aspirine, les notices utilisent le mot _comprimé _(effervescent ou non).

_Gélules molles_ pour les trucs mous ? Ça se trouve aussi (je ne mets pas de lien : pas de publicité).

_Coussin _? Jamais vu en France pour des médicaments. Pour des bonbons ou des pâtisseries, je crois que oui. Ou pour des dispositifs médicaux. Mais un pharmacien saurait répondre mieux que moi...


----------



## k@t

Nanon said:


> Gélules molles


Comme quoi !
En passant, dans mon esprit, ce qui qualifiait vraiment la gélule, c'était moins son degré de rigidité que le fait qu'elle était constituée de deux parties emboîtées et séparables.
Du coup, spontanément je n'aurais pas appelé les trucs mous de la photo du post #9  _gélules _même en y ajoutant _molle / souple_ ou tout autre qualificatif renseignant sur leur élasticité.


----------



## Nicomon

k@t said:


> et c'est à mon avis ce à quoi faisait allusion danielc.


  Moi je pense que danielc voulait dire « _sont croqués / mâchés_ ». Je trouve bien curieux de dire : _comprimés mangés.  _
Il se peut aussi qu'il ait écrit _tablette _en pensant à l'équivalent anglais de comprimé _(tablet)_

J'aurais dit : _ vitamines /comprimés  à croquer (mâcher).  _S'ils sont « mous », je penche pour _« mâcher ». _

Définition du GDT de comprimé


> Préparation pharmaceutique, de forme aplatie, obtenue par compression de la substance active en poudre.
> Notes
> Le comprimé peut être *croqué*, sucé, avalé entier ou dissous. [...]
> Le comprimé est parfois enrobé, selon la nécessité de masquer son goût ou d'obtenir une dissolution différée.
> Certains comprimés sont des comprimés sécables, c'est-à-dire qu'ils présentent en leur milieu une ligne creuse permettant de les couper en deux ou en quatre.


 Ça, c'est pour la question initiale.  En réponse à quethibum, je dirais aussi _capsule_.
Mais moi les _capsules_, je les avale  (avec ou sans eau) je ne le croque/mâche pas.  Définition du GDT de capsule : 





> Forme pharmaceutique constituée par des globules creux, de forme variable (cylindrique, sphérique ou ovoïde), dont la cavité est remplie d'une substance médicamenteuse et dont les parois doivent se ramollir et se rompre dans le tube digestif.


    Et tant qu'à y être, gélule 2 définitions distinctes : 





> 1. Capsule à enveloppe dure, constituée par deux parties en gélatine de forme cylindrique, à fond hémisphérique qui s'emboîtent l'une dans l'autre.
> 2. Forme pharmaceutique constituée par deux enveloppes en gélatine ou en gluten qui, en s'emboîtant l'une dans l'autre, renferment un produit pulvérulent destiné à être administré per os.


  Alors, les gélules sont des capsules... mais les capsules ne sont pas toutes des gélules.
Bref, je ne fais que confirmer ce que k@t a écrit, avec les définitions du GDT que je préfère à Wikipedia.


----------



## k@t

Je viens seulement de me rendre compte que danielc avait joint un lien ! 
Cela dit, ce lien n’est pas hyper exploitable.



Nicomon said:


> Moi je pense que danielc voulait dire « _sont croqués / mâchés_


Ce qui m’avait orientée vers les capsules, c’est l’huile de foie de morue qui (en tout cas en France) est conditionnée dans des capsules.
Et là, ce que tu dis (+ le _manger _de danielc) me fait penser à encore une autre possibilité (mazette je crois qu’on va avoir fait le tour de toutes les formes galéniques possibles et imaginables !) :* les gommes à mâcher* !

Ça pourrait bien fonctionner pour les vitamines, pour l’huile de foie de morue, en revanche !


----------



## Nicomon

Alors, faudrait savoir si les enfants les avalent tout rond (avec de l'eau) ou s'ils les croquent/mâchent avant de les avaler.
J'ai peut-être mal interprété le « _mangés_ » de danielc.

Je crois que les suppléments « Nycoplus » en question sont un produit de Norvège. 
J'ai lu en anglais sur un site commercial ce qui serait justement l'équivalent de « _comprimés à mâcher_ ».

Au Québec aussi, l'huile de foie de morue est conditionnée dans des capsules... qu'on n'a vraiment pas envie de croquer/mâcher.


----------



## Nanon

En y repensant, les gélules molles que j'avais vues avaient, il me semble,  une enveloppe plus souple que les gélules classiques, mais cette enveloppe s'ouvrait... donc pas comme les capsules d'huile de foie de morue ou autres...

Effectivement, les capsules molles de la photo semblent bien contenir de l'huile, végétale ou de foie de poisson. Dans ce dernier cas, à avaler tout rond sans croquer, sinon bêêêrk...


----------



## quethibum

Tout à fait ! Par curiosité une fois j'en ai ouverte une (capsule de vitamine E pour être précis) et c'est bien visqueux ! Pas du tout comme une gomme à mâcher.
Pour les enfants, j'imagine qu'il faut des comprimés qui puissent être érassés, voire pulverisés, sinon, ça ne passe pas. J'ai le souvenir de ma qui mère écrassant une aspirine avec une cuillère et melangeant la poudre avec du sucre, autrement je ne l'aurait pas prise entière (quand on est petit je ne sais pas si on comprend le concept d'avaler un truc... soit tu le mâches, soit tu le suces, soit tu le lèches, et si ce n'est pas sucré ou goûteux, tu le craches !). 
Merci à tous !


----------

